# Cannot print over a network



## mobkon (Dec 8, 2004)

Heres sort of a strange problem Ive been having and I cant solve it. I have about 9 computers all on a network here at an office. All of them are running Windows XP except the computer that has the printer hooked up to it is running Windows 2000. 

I set up the printer on the Windows 2000 machine, it prints fine from that machine and ONLY that machine. I set it up to be shared and set all the priveleges to EVERYONE and made everything accessible. 

When I go to "Add Printer" on every machine, they can all see the printer fine (\\GATEWAY\officejet6100). But when I click on the printer, I get an error that says: 

"Windows cannot connect to the printer. Either the printer name was typed incorrectly, or the specified printer has lost its connection to the server."

I have no idea what to do. The printer sharing privelages are all set up correctly, but no computer can connect to it. Did I set it up wrong? I already tried unsharing/resharing multiple times, restarting etc. The printer used to work fine over the network on another computer, but we had to move it. Should I connect the printer to the router and set up its own IP? 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## bry623 (Apr 8, 2002)

Right click my computer and then click manage. Click the + next to local users and groups. Click the user folder. On the right, double click the guest account and make sure it is not disabled.


----------



## mobkon (Dec 8, 2004)

bry623 said:


> Right click my computer and then click manage. Click the + next to local users and groups. Click the user folder. On the right, double click the guest account and make sure it is not disabled.


Hmm, well I checked and the Guest account had a red X over it...so I enabled it. I still couldnt print, but I havnt had a chance to restart the computer yet because its in the middle of rendering out something. Do I need to restart?


----------



## bry623 (Apr 8, 2002)

I don't think you do. Let's see what some of the networking guys have to say.


----------



## whardman (Jun 28, 2006)

Can they access other shared folders on that computer?

BTW, there is no Print Server is there?


----------



## Ralck (Dec 10, 2004)

Have you tried a shorter name? I'm not sure if 2000 needs an 8 character or less name like 98 and older versions of windows do, but that might be something to look into.
Also, are all the computers in the same workgroup? Putting them all in the same workgroup often helps things.

One last thing, but I doubt this is a problem because windows would tell you there is an error... make sure no other computer as the print server computer's name.


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Also check firewalls if you have them installed. They can block access.


----------



## mobkon (Dec 8, 2004)

whardman said:


> Can they access other shared folders on that computer?
> 
> BTW, there is no Print Server is there?



I checked all things listed in these replies. All computers are on the same network. I tried shortening the name and no luck there. I checked the Print Server on the Gateway computer (the one with teh printer hooked up) and the printer is listed in there under USB. I try to delete it, and it says I cannot, and I also cannot edit the properties. Is that the problem you think? Please let me know. thanks!


----------



## Sum Yung Guy (Jul 25, 2006)

Can you hook the printer up with a cat 5 cable to your hub? If so, and you can assign it an ip address, on each computer goto add a new printer and make "A local printer attached to this computer" then click create new port type: TCP/IP and type in the ip at the next screen. Thats only if you have static IPs. If not you can type in the hostname of the printer but you will have to install that support in your Local Area Connection on the computer.

For the hostname support open the properties for Local Area Connection on the computer, and click Install and install the different services avaible. Sorry I can't remember which service it is offhand, been awhile since I done that because all my computers and printers that I set up are static IP's.


----------



## whardman (Jun 28, 2006)

Considering that you cannot edit the proporties or uninstall the printer I think something may have failed in installation.


----------

